# Changing sledge hammer handle ...



## palbin (Feb 21, 2014)

Today - as it was raining outside - I finally changed the handle of my little
one-hand sledge hammer which I use both for wood shopping and for hit-
ting wedges at tree felling ... . As I need this little guy a lot I have ben hes-
itating to change the handle, but today it happened ... .





I suppose that there exist standard diamaters for holes in sledge hammer 
heads so that it should be possible to buy premaid handles with fitting 
details ... I instead used one of a few scrapped handles I got from a forrest 
owner pall - see lower picture (where also the old scrapped handle can be 
seen) - then I chopped it at a place where I thought measures would be right 
(with a sawed fitting slice (or what it should be called) implemented) - then 
I sawed the fitting slice (can be seen in upper picture) - and was happy to see 
that it was possible to get the handle into the sledge hammer head with just 
the right amount of resistance - then I made an oak wedge from the oak piece
that can be seen in lower picture - and hammered the oak wedge into the
handle - see upper picture - the fitting was concluded by hammering a round
metal wedge (save from the old scrapped handle) into the handle head - see
upper picture - and the result looks surprisingly promising - although it certainly
remains to be established what it is worth  ... .


----------



## A10egress (Feb 23, 2014)

Just did something similar the other day! small sledge to get wedges started in logs... ect.


----------



## palbin (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes -thanks - people tell me I need a long shaft - but I have ones 
with that as well - but it is the small one I use the most anyway ... .


----------



## hayboy (Feb 26, 2014)

And I read somewhere, if you soak them in antifreeze, they will not get loose. Just have not got around to trying that.


----------



## palbin (Feb 26, 2014)

Antifreeze  - that's a new one  ! I have used water - but antifreeze  ?
Do you happen to have some "reference" for that, I mean some place one can 
enlarge ones knowledge about this by reading ... .


----------



## hayboy (Feb 27, 2014)

palbin said:


> Antifreeze  - that's a new one  ! I have used water - but antifreeze  ?
> Do you happen to have some "reference" for that, I mean some place one can
> enlarge ones knowledge about this by reading ... .


Have no idea where I saw it, but I didn't dream it up. One of these "helpful hints" that show up everywhere, at todays prices, pure water would be cheap cheap.


----------

